# 2022 Mt. Diablo Challenge - Sunday 10/02



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Mt. Diablo Challenge 2022 - Sunday Oct 2nd*

Here we go again! Come do one of the most fun hill climb events in the area!

Web store for jerseys:
Diablo Challenge – Hyperthreads

Official Event Website:
SF Bay Area Cycling Events | Mt. Diablo Challenge

Event Registration:
https://mountdiablochallenge.itsyourrace.com/register/


----------

